# RIP Felicia



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry you got such bad columnaris. At least you went quickly and didn't have to suffer any prolonged pain.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. At least she's not feeling anymore pain.. :,) S.I.P. Felicia. May you swim in the waters of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry purplemuffin. Losing a betta can be very hard. We are here for you. Sending support and healing energy. Swim in Peace Felicia.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! She was adorable. S.I.P Felicia.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Right now I'm mostly just bummed. I didn't know her well, only had her a few days. It is a shame though that it happened and I just hope the other girls don't start showing signs. Sad she had to suffer like that, she seemed so painful. It was fast though, so it wasn't for long.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Felicia. At least she didn't suffer for long. 

She was such a cutie.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

how is your other girls? I think you learn the lesson just next time make sure you quarantine new betta before you put it in the main tank.
I hope your bettas doing good.


----------

